# So I just pulled the trigger on a Motobecane Fantom Cross UNO



## j__h

from Bikesdirect. I'm going to use it as a commuter bicycle to get around midtown memphis. Anything I should be aware of before it arrives?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

If you get a white one.... Post a pic... Have not seen the white model.


----------



## bikesdirect

20sMotoSpirit said:


> If you get a white one.... Post a pic... Have not seen the white model.


Several people have ask what White looks like
Just got mine and photoed at home

Office will post better pictures on our site


----------



## j__h

Well, it was a quick shipment. Received the bicycle today about an 1 hr ago.

Looks nice from cursory examination. However the only issue was the rear brake that's attached to the bicycle had pushed through the side of the shipping box and been skuffed up (probably due to UPS throwing the freaking box around) The box also looks as though it's had stuff stacked on top of it. Probably could have use a bit more protection/package material but otherwise not poorly packed.


----------



## Juanfco3

I realy want one of these but do they ship to APOs


----------



## tron

i want one


----------



## Buckaloni

Got my white model today, just need to dial in the brakes and hit the road. I'm really amazed at the how much you get for $400 bucks


----------



## Buckaloni

*Some pics...*

...of my white Fantom Uno rigged for commuter duty. Changed the bars to Nitto Dirt Drops, levers to 105, pedals to Suntour Superbe Pro track with MKS clips and Cinelli straps and a B-17 saddle. Added a Cateye head and tailight and SKS fenders. I'll probably ditch the stock seatpost and swap in a higher rise Salsa stem somewhere down the road.


----------



## tron

anyone ride it one dirt>


----------



## serfur1

Juanfco3 said:


> I realy want one of these but do they ship to APOs


www.shipitapo.com

I had a hard tail 29er bike from bikes direct shipped this way. free shipping from texas to shipitapo, then shipitapo charged me $85 to ship it to Italy with $1000 insurance. got it in 3 weeks.


----------



## Buckaloni

The dirt in my blood got the best of me, here's the new version.


----------



## Nurse_Flash

bikesdirect said:


> Several people have ask what White looks like
> Just got mine and photoed at home
> 
> Office will post better pictures on our site



Bike looks great! 

Curious...Are the decals under clear coat? Will they come off?


----------



## tron

Here is my black version I just finished building up yesterday. I added some Tektro drop levers, changed the seat and wraps. I plan on changing the tires and getting an 18t freewheel.


----------



## Alx

I've been looking at picking one of these up but the white is sold out in my size, however that black one sure looks sharp. BTW how are the wheels holding out on these, and can they handle some off road riding?

Also BD says to add 1" to standover height on this bike since the frame is basically the same as the MOTO Mess but its to compensate for the bigger tires, how accurate is this to what you guys received?


----------



## giverdada

*motobecane fantom cross uno*

after a long wait for shipping screw-ups and a self-made import to canada through family, i finally got my fantom cross uno. i must say, it's awesome. i haven't had the wheel issues that others have noticed, though the front wheel was somewhat untrue. i have it set up fixed with risers and fenders and knobbies for winter town riding in toronto. i took it out for its first real ride last night, and it's wicked. being new to fixed riding, i am still figuring the handling nuances of constant pedaling, so i can't compare the handling to my road bike, but i have enjoyed the experience immensely thus far. getting the bike set up was very straightforward, and it was easily the best-looking box i've seen compared to others' UPS victims. i will likely true up the front wheel this weekend, and it does seem to flex noticeably when my weight is over it in a trackstand, but the build is otherwise very solid. i love this bike. oh, and i originally ordered a white, but then it didn't get shipped, and when i called to inquire, a replacement was sent but in black. either one is pretty sharp-looking. oh, and the one inch to standover didn't seem relevant to me. i ride a 54cm road bike, and i got a 54cm uno, and it's all good. give'r.


----------



## tron

oh, and the one inch to standover didn't seem relevant to me. i ride a 54cm road bike, and i got a 54cm uno, and it's all good. give'r.[/QUOTE]


Same here, I ride a 56 road and got a 56. Fits fine.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

I too just bought an UNO, looking forward to the trails in Chico. its been raining all week... gonna be great riding weather!

Going to add my Tektro 200A levers to the bike.

Oh and my single speed died so I had to get e new one. 

I'll post some picks later.


----------



## roymiz

Looking to purchase the Uno....but stuck between size 58 & 61cm...
I'm 6'2, 37" cycling inseam w/ long arms...
Any advice from Uno owners appreciated...
thanks!


----------



## bikesdirect

roymiz said:


> Looking to purchase the Uno....but stuck between size 58 & 61cm...
> I'm 6'2, 37" cycling inseam w/ long arms...
> Any advice from Uno owners appreciated...
> thanks!



They run a bit small
I would get the 61cm if I were you

thanks
mike


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

*tape?*

How easy does the tape come off? Can it be reused?

 Looking to add Tektro A200 levers


----------



## tron

I would purchase some new tape. It was glued on and was made from like a very thin foam. You will be better off without it.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

Thx, Will do that.


----------



## tron

Also, there is enough brake cable to run from your drop levers to the brakes. For some reason I was worried that it would be pre-cut to the inline lever length and I purchased some cables just in case. Turns out they werent needed.


----------



## tron

Anyone remove the fixed freewheel? If so, any tips?


----------



## Alx

tron said:


> Anyone remove the fixed freewheel? If so, any tips?


 The fixed cog? or the Freewheel? 2 different things man. Freewheels require a freewheel remover and a cog & lockring require 2 different tools.


----------



## Nurse_Flash

tron said:


> Anyone remove the fixed freewheel? If so, any tips?


My bet is you are asking if anyone has removed the fixed gear and you have a flip-flop hub.

Tip: Don't bother removing the fixed gear.

I live in the mountains and when I first started with fixed gear I was scared to death...still have trouble staying in control when flying down 14% grades...  

I installed a freewheel for such occations and keep a wrench in my pack. I can ride around and coast all I want now and when I am on flat ground and feel like practicing fixed I can do so with a quick flip of the wheel!

Hope this helps.


----------



## tron

Its loctited on so I was seeing if anyone else removed it.


----------



## Alx

it shouldn't have loctite unless you put it there, if you did just look up "rotafix" and use that method in reverse to remove it.


----------



## tron

I tried the rotafix method and it did not work. looks like it is staying on.


----------



## palu

Anyone know what the weight is? I want to pick one up in White, but none in my size is available. (56). Bikesdirect - any ETA on the white ones?


----------



## Alx

palu said:


> Anyone know what the weight is? I want to pick one up in White, but none in my size is available. (56). Bikesdirect - any ETA on the white ones?



Same here!! need a 54 though.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I built one up this winter from a Bike Island frameset....

It's fun as a wet weather, gravel trail bike.....I fit 38c with no problems

if you are concerned about weight, I'd pass...it ain't light but it suits my purposes just fine....


----------



## bikesdirect

palu said:
 

> Anyone know what the weight is? I want to pick one up in White, but none in my size is available. (56). Bikesdirect - any ETA on the white ones?



White ones on the water in 2010 version - same bike but comes with drop bar brake levers instead of the CX type


----------



## gatofisch

bikesdirect said:


> White ones on the water in 2010 version - same bike but comes with drop bar brake levers instead of the CX type


Can you give a rough estimate of what this means for lead time? Some of those large ships are really slow...

Mike


----------



## dbo

I haven't been around much recently. Can someone tell me the rear spacing on the bike? Could I fit a Mountain 29er wheel? Secondly, could I put a mountain crank on or is this road bike specced as well. Thanks!


----------



## Buckaloni

dbo said:


> I haven't been around much recently. Can someone tell me the rear spacing on the bike? Could I fit a Mountain 29er wheel? Secondly, could I put a mountain crank on or is this road bike specced as well. Thanks!


120mm rear spacing. You could put a 29er wheel on it if it was built with a 120mm hub. You could also cold set the spacing to increase your hub options.


----------



## Arby

That looks totally badass. I'm thinking of ordering one...


----------

